# Ink visible on opposite side of shirt.. How to fix?



## victordagu (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello, Im new to screen printing, and i have attempted to print on Gildan white T- Shirts. I am doing just a basic black on white design. The problem that I'm having is that the ink is visible on the inside of the shirt. Do I have to buy different shirt, increase my mesh count (which is a 110 right now) or is that normal? Help, cant seem to figure it out ..


----------

